# Cheese auto



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 4, 2015)

Can't remember who it's from but ill find out. 
I'm not too impressed with its height but it looks to be bulking up well this went in on 20th June under 600w hps along side it's king kush sister. King kush is about 8 inches taller . 
I have a younger blue cheese from rqs this looks more promising . Rapid healthy growth. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 4, 2015)

Close up its looking nice and frosty and there's more to come I hope 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 10, 2015)

Will put up another pic tomorrow to show the progress


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 10, 2015)

Today 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 10, 2015)

Top cola 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 16, 2015)

They look great!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks mind trip , ill put up some more on 17 th


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 16, 2015)

Had a friends dslr and was playin about this it the cheese top cola 
An iPad pic fom the camera screen as I've no laptop ATM 
Ill do a zoomed in section now too 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 16, 2015)

Zoom 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 16, 2015)

Picture was taken yesterday(15/aug)


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 17, 2015)

Today's 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 17, 2015)

Full 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Today 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Top cola 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

She's a beaut!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks mind trip, how do you get those links at the bottom like that?


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

On the left side of the top menu bar click on "User CP." Then go to signature. That's it!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Sweet thanks. Did you see my king kush? I'm was way more impressed with that till thecheesestarted bulking up like a 15 year old on steroids!


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah it looks good! Just wish you could get the pics uploaded straight!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Ye me too I've tried and tried but to no avail!


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 26, 2015)

My neck always hurts after looking at Sticky's pictures :watchplant:

Both plants look great, Sticky.  I wish my NL Auto looked as good.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

I have one of those I'm starting for a friend it's 17 days old ill put up a pic soon for ya to have a look at


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Golfer this is mine , put in soil 10 August , went into this pot at 2 weeks 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Yours are lovly too. That led must get far more penetration than my hps


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been thinking about growing a cheese strain but not if the grow smell is overpowering.How did these smell or was there any smell from them at all?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 30, 2015)

Super sticky and stinky carbon filter will remove the smell 100%


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 31, 2015)

Mmmm 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 31, 2015)

She looks like she's getting close.  How much longer till you harvest?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm thinkin another week at least still quite a few clear and half clear half cloudy trichs, haven't the head for a loupe shot atm I'll do one tomorrow .


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Sep 1, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Super sticky and stinky carbon filter will remove the smell 100%


I won't be trying it then.There's two now that I want to try growing but I can't because of the smell,cheese and skunk. My grow room is a spare bedroom in the basement and I could vent the air out the window but that's at ground level and it would make it quite obvious what I'm doing.I want to keep my grow as stealth as possible,us up here in Canada aren't as fortunate as our neighbors to the south as far as legal cannabis.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2015)

I grew an cheese cross--Exodus Cheese-that did not give off too much of a smell.  Not all of us in the US grow legally--I have to be stealth, too.  You are going to need ventilation regardless of what you grow.  And if you need to be stealth, a carbon filter is a must.  Even cannabis that is not really smelly will put off an odor when flowering and ventilation is a must for proper photosynthesis.  Proper ventilation is almost as important as your light.  How exactly are you planning on ventilating if you cannot exhaust somewhere?


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Sep 3, 2015)

I haven't been ventilating at all and I've been getting fair yields,enough for myself to smoke and enough to give to my nephews too.I thought ventilation was only for the really stinky cannabis plants.I do have a fan running in the room just to keep the air circulating.Of the 3 strains that I've grown (Northern Lights,Blue Mystic and Hawaiian Gold) only the NL had a smell while it was flowering and it didn't smell bad at all,rather a sweet smell is the best I could describe it.I have 2 NL's in the 5'th week of flowering and so far I can't smell anything from them at all.
I do have a dryer vent tubing going through the room so I could tap into it and vent that way but the gas meter is only 5 feet away so that wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Sep 3, 2015)

I haven't been ventilating at all and I've been getting fair yields,enough for myself to smoke and enough to give to my nephews too.I thought ventilation was only for the really stinky cannabis plants.I do have a fan running in the room just to keep the air circulating.

Of the 3 strains that I've grown (Northern Lights,Blue Mystic and Hawaiian Gold) only the NL had a smell while it was flowering and it didn't smell bad at all,rather a sweet smell is the best I could describe it.I have 2 NL's in the 5'th week of flowering and so far I can't smell anything from them at all.

I do have a dryer vent tubing going through the room so I could tap into it and vent that way but the gas meter is only 5 feet away so that wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 3, 2015)

Thats weird SMS (this whole picture thing), but the plant looks good, nice tight buds and she looks pretty heavy too.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 3, 2015)

I cut one bud the other night kraven was 18.7 g wet but clipped so we shall se in a few days I'd be super happy with 5-6 g dried


----------



## AGuy (Feb 19, 2017)

Got some "Cheese Auto" freebies from my last order. This makes me wanna grow em if they are anything like this. Very nice.


----------



## Buckwheat (Dec 14, 2019)

How do you keep the soil from falling out ?


----------

